# Please help



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi there everyone. I'm new to these forums and I apologize for not introducing myself first in "Wellcome" forum, but I'm kind of in a hurry and I really need your help. Sorry for any grammar mistakes, my English is not so good. 

I'm getting my first GSD (and dog in general







) in about two weeks and I'm so excited about it, but few days ago I got first pictures of him and most of my friends are telling me that I shouldn't accept him 'cause he: a) isn't a real GSD, or b) he's... I dunno how to say it... "damaged". I'm kind of sad because I payed quite the price and I expect the best. Don't know... maybe my friends are just jealous.









Personally, I don't think so and I believe when breeders (really nice and professional people) say that it's only his hair, which is one centimeter longer than average and that he'll probably come out as long-coated German Shepherd. But, like my friends, I'm no expert in dogs, especially not puppies which all looks same to me.







Breeders are saying that he's the toughest off all his brothers and sisters, the most active and perfectly healthy. 

Here are some photos of Primo. Can you please tell me what do you think of him: 






































Here are the not updated (Ice just finished all degrees of special training, or school, or something like that...) links of his parents. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/490631.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/576623.html


Please don't get me wrong, I really love him already, but I would like to know your objective opinion. Thanks in forward, I love this site!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

what makes them think he's not a gsd? how is he supposedly damaged? looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I agree, he looks like a GSD to me, I dont see how he looks damaged either? He's adorable!


----------



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

Like I said, they just think they know something.







Thanks so much, Angela and Emjworks! I'll show them your responses.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Looks like a purebred GSD to me too and I don't see anything wrong with him. Beautiful pup!


----------



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww, thanks so much guys! 

btw, one more thing my cousins and friend said that is not possible for two short-haired GSD's to have a long-haired puppy. Like I said, they don't know what they're talking about, I just kind of need your reaction to show them that they're wrong.









Sorry if I seem stupid to you.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

He looks like a purebred GSD. He's a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

2 short hair/stock coat parents can have a long hair pup. both parents would be carrying the recessive for this to happen though.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

NO you do not seem stupid at all, two stock coated GSD's CAN have a long haired pup but they have to be a long coat carrier. In the litter that I got my little girl from the parents produced a long haired pup and neither of the parents are long coats, they were just a carrier. I'd also Like to say Im not an expert, this is just what I know.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Cute as a button!!!
I would avoid your jealous friends in terms of advice on dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is a very standard looking showline puppy! nothing at all wrong with him! the photos are not real sharp, but he does not even look like a coat to me, but a nice plush stock - the little white tips on toes are very common, and usually go away as they grow...what else could there be to remark upon???

Congratulations - and have fun with your puppy!

Lee


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: osirusI'm getting my first GSD (and dog in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful GSD pup osirus. The only thing that concerns me is your breeder is saying that he is the toughest pup in the litter. What exactly does than mean?
I know sometimes breeders just say this to make the new owner feel good. But you may want a better idea of the pup's temperament by asking more questions from the breeder. 
For example, for someone like you, the breeder s/d not be giving you the most dominant and/or most independent pup of the litter.


----------



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W2 short hair/stock coat parents can have a long hair pup. both parents would be carrying the recessive for this to happen though.


So there is really nothing to worry about? I mean, there's nothing physically or genetically wrong with him, it's really just that - his hair is longer?









@ *Ocean*--> I didn't quite translate it right, because it was something in context... We were talking about his health and behavior, and they told me something like that he's a though guy because he's the biggest, and he only stops to eat and then he goes of again and play, and bark, and growl all day long . They also said something like: he eats the most and no other puppy can get him off the bowl.







It really wasn't anything "commercial", if you know what I mean. But, yeah, I understand you. Believe me, first thing they told me is that they'll probably pick the most dominant one for themselves, because that's just the way it goes. 

Thanks everyone for you kindness, once again!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You are being scammed, that thing can't be a GSD, it can't even be a dog, I'm sure it may be a bear cub... And what a cute one!!!

Congratulation for the _cub_!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

If you mean "damaged" as in what a little heartbreaker he is, then you're spot on!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

If they mean being the grandson of this past year's German Seger is a bad thing Then I'd suggest that your friends may not know their Shepherds very well. As others have said he doesn't really look like a long coat even... Best of luck with your new baby.. enjoy him.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like a normal, purebred GSD pup to me, and his parents look great. Not sure if he's a long-coat though, he looks like he has longer hair than a stock.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I can't see what part of that pup doesn't look like a pure GSD. I think he's a good looking baby.

Good luck with him and welcome.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

He is just gorgeous, ignore what they say, they have to be jealous, can;t wait to see some growing up photos


----------



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

Once again, thanks a bunch everyone! Couple of my friends read this topic and they are quite - shall we say - silenced, from that point on.









These forums are just great! Love you all!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Your friends do not know what they are talking about. 

He is darling and totally a GSD! Take him home, love him and be happy with your perfect pup! 

To keep him perfect do your homework about rasing a puppy and training a young dog. I recommend you read Dr Ian Dunbar's book "Before and After Getting Your Puppy" so you can start out right with him.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautiful little guy. Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why don't your friends logon here and explain what they mean?

This is a purebred German Shepherd. Parents are both west German showline type (also called "highlines"). Your dog may be a plush or longcoat but that doesn't make him "damaged" or not pure. I have personally seen long coated dogs being shown in the UKC, serving as service and guide dogs, competing in Schutzhund, and competing in all sorts of other dog sports (obedience, rally, agility....). The coat is not acceptable for showing in the AKC and SV (or USA and WDA in the states), but it is not rare at all and doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the dog other than having a longer coat (ie, it's not like the "lethal whites" where all white and blue eyes can mean deafness and/or other health problems).

Even without you posting the pedigrees there's nothing about the puppy that indicates it's not a purebred.


----------



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi guys! Sorry I'm posting this in the same thread, but I just want to share some photos with you. Primo is just two days in new home and in his adjusting period. He is just great, we love him, all though potty training is still unsuccessful at the moment.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

He is adorable.. A pure GSD and a good one.. many times people say things without thinking especially if they are jealous.. He is too sweet and he looks so playful!

Enjoy the puppy phase, cause once he is big u will miss it


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a darling baby!!!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Best of luck. Very nice pup.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Is that white on his feet? I haven't seen that before, it looks like little socks haha.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

He's beautiful and GSD for sure, although still hard to tell about coat length.... looks to me like he probably will have a short coat, BUT harder to tell when so little still. Maybe your friends ARE jealous! He sure is CUTE!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Such a beautiful pup! Have fun with him, they grow up FAST!!!


----------



## osirus (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks alot, guys! We love him so much!


----------



## Scratch (Sep 17, 2005)

He's a cutie pie!! I have highlines as well and I usually end up with at least one coated pup in a litter. Yours looks more like a plush than a coat to me!!! Very handsome boy


----------

